# Adding a second budgie to a silly tame budgie - different outcomes.



## ReggieBird

Hi everyone, 
I know this is a common topic of discussion but I've not found a post where there are real stories of positive or negative experiences when introducing a second bird to a silly tame bird. It's usually peoples opinions and thoughts. (if there is one with multiple examples please send me there as I must have missed it  )

To give my background, I have had Reggie for about 3 months now and he is incredibly tame - stupid tame. He was bird reared but handled daily and I got him when he was 7 weeks old. Training was quick and easy and now I am his best mate. He LOVES to play with his toys and he is incredibly happy and social when friends come around. He plays with me, cuddles me, looks for kisses and generally hangs out on me (its hard to walk past his cage without him jumping on my shoulder or head). He is everything I wanted from a budgie, and then a lot more! 

My boyfriend and I both work, but my boyfriend goes home for an hour every day for lunch. Even though Reggie is such a happy bird, I can't shake off the feeling that he must get lonely when we are not there so I am seriously considering getting him a friend. I am concerned however about this bond going (and i understand this is selfish). I believe he would remain very tame but he would bond with another bird. I'm sure watching him with another bird would be so much fun but I also love that we are buddies and he gets as much joy from me as I do from him. 

So - please can I hear some stories, good and bad, of people who have had a stupidly silly tame budgie and introduced a second budgie.


----------



## Budget baby

Hello, I have three Budgies, I did have four but sadly one went to the Bridge. One of these budgies is hand reared and bonded to myself. He is caged in his own cage, the other two live together in their own cage. They do get along but Budget my hand reared budgie chooses me over the budgies, the other two also do not rally accept him as a flock member as such, he is allowed in their cage but they do chase him and pick on him if I do not watch them. This is because Budget doesn't act like a normal budgie he was not raised by a budgie or interacted with other budgies. He doesn't understand the dominant or Boss Budgie !
If you get another bird a male would be the best idea, they most probably will form a bond but from the sounds your sweet Bird is well and truly attached to you .


----------



## Cody

Hi,
I had a male and female bonded pair, they were both very tame. The female developed a tumor so I separated the pair from the rest of my birds that are not tame, as it seemed this couple preferred it that way, and it was less stressful on the hen. After the hen died I felt really bad for her mate so instead of just putting him with the rest of my birds I took one of my not tame boys and brought him into the room with the tame one, each have their own cage. My tame guy has had an amazing effect on the other and the one that was not tame is beginning to become more tame as a result of the others influence. The bond I have with the tame guy has not changed at all. I don't know if this would be the case with your bird but this has been my experience.


----------



## ReggieBird

Thank you for replying Cathy and Cody! Much appreciated!! 
Cody, when you say your boy is tame, do you mean that he comes to you for his own pleasure and to get some affection or that he can step up or fly to you and will perch on your shoulder etc? I find where it can get confusing with people posting about adding a budgie is knowing what tame is to them and their birds as it can obviously differ greatly. 
Reggie is incredibly tame, but he is also incredibly affectionate too. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Ciralaine

I had my green budgie boy Raz for over a year and a half since he was about 8-10wks. He became very bonded/tamed(?) with me. I eventually bought Nemo as a friend for him as my schedule had increased so less time to be with Raz and like you I felt bad about leaving him alone without me all day. I was also worried about our bond disappearing but he is still really tamed but also bonded to Nemo (which is only natural being both budgies). 

By tamed I mean he still comes over to me of his own free will to play, sit on my shoulder (or head), he still copies everything I say, still wants kisses and snuggles into my cheek, still comes to me for headscratches, still comes when I call for him, steals my food, steps up.

In fact him being so happy to hang with me still has allowed Nemo (untamed) to be more curious and comfortable with me too. But again this was after more than a year of him being with just me so not sure if that makes a difference or not. I'm certain it is possible you just have to put time and effort in when you're there


----------



## Cody

ReggieBird said:


> Thank you for replying Cathy and Cody! Much appreciated!!
> Cody, when you say your boy is tame, do you mean that he comes to you for his own pleasure and to get some affection or that he can step up or fly to you and will perch on your shoulder etc? I find where it can get confusing with people posting about adding a budgie is knowing what tame is to them and their birds as it can obviously differ greatly.
> Reggie is incredibly tame, but he is also incredibly affectionate too.
> Thanks!!


My guy prefers to sit on me when I am there rather than anywhere else, he will fly to me as soon as he sees me. He will sit on my shoulder and talk to me in his own chirps and squeaks and will sit on my arm and head bob to me. He will readily step up on my hand and will eat from my hand. However, he does not like being held and does not like head scratches. He throws his toys on the floor and waits for me to pick them up and seems very proud that he has trained me as his servant. That's about it for his being tame, but he is miles ahead of my other birds.


----------



## ReggieBird

Sharday, it sounds like you have the perfect little set up! I am certainly more than willing to put in the time to get a bond with a new budgie and keep a strong one with Reggie, it's a pleasure doing so  I will most likely keep Reggie as a single budgie for a little while longer in order to really solidify the great bond we have. 

Thanks for clarifying Cody! He sounds like a fantastic budgie and just like Reggie with his cheekiness. I would be delighted if Reggie and I could continue as you two have when I introduce a new budgie


----------



## StarlingWings

Hello Becky and :welcome: to the forums! 

Reggie is a precious little boy and sounds like a sweetheart--no wonder you're worried about loosing that bond. 

With a bird as tame as Reggie is, I don't think you would lose the bond you have with him. He may sometimes prefer the company of the new bird over you, but to me it seems unlikely he'd completely forget about you. Besides, the new bird, as it has to be quarantined from Reggie for 4-5 weeks in a seperate room/cage, could be worked with and you could work with him so he at least trusts you and therefore would be less likely to make Reggie digress. 

I have to say, though--I have a single budgie who is highly bonded to me, and I wouldn't ever get a friend for her because she considers me her "flock" and doesn't respond well to other birds, sort of like Cathy's budgie Budget. If he's happy and you've established a routine, it may not be that beneficial to introduce a new friend to him  

Obviously, it completely depends--I just thought I'd throw that out there. 

I hope to see more of your beautiful boy Reggie and you around the forums 

It's great to have you with us and feel free to ask any questions you may have 

:wave:


----------



## eduardo

*I guess you just never know how a bird will react, that's the hardest part.*


----------



## ReggieBird

Thank you Starling Wings! Sorry for the late reply!! 
I also posted this question on Instagram and I got lots of very similar answers to the ones on this forum. 
I think I am swayed towards the idea of getting him a little friend. I do think Reggie is a happy budgie and the way he flies to me and my boyfriend when we get home really shows how we are his flock. However, there is a stretch of 6 hours every day when he is alone and I do worry that he gets bored as he is a very active social bird - he probably just sleeps tho hehe. 
He has discovered a 'new' budgie that hides in the reflective glass legs of the TV stand and he seeks this bird out even when we cover it. It does make me a little sad that he can become so keen to see this bird again. I know this is normal tho - we try to avoid all mirrors. I just cant shake this feeling that I should get/I actually want another budgie - my gut says do it and don't do it. Thankfully tho I know I am not bowing down to pressure that I get from budgie strangers that always insist I get him a friend. I am doing this in a way that will hopefully work for all the relationships currently in my house 
As its coming up to Christmas its very unlikely I will do anything about a new bird until January. I will get another one from the breeder who gave us Reggie as they are sold hand tame and if he progresses as fast as Reggie did will have 2 very friendly little budgies by the end of quarantine. 

Thank you everyone that replied - I am still open to hearing stories tho so please post more!


----------



## StarlingWings

ReggieBird said:


> Thank you Starling Wings! Sorry for the late reply!!
> I will get another one from the breeder who gave us Reggie as they are sold hand tame and if he progresses as fast as Reggie did will have 2 very friendly little budgies by the end of quarantine.
> 
> Thank you everyone that replied - I am still open to hearing stories tho so please post more!


It sounds like you have an excellent plan--I look forward to meeting the new little bird when he does arrive. I'm sure Reggie will be thrilled!


----------

